

How Medium Goes Social Using Golang and Neo4j - _pius
https://medium.com/medium-eng/how-medium-goes-social-b7dbefa6d413

======
bsaul
Last time i checked, neo4j REST API had a really limited support for
transactions ( no way to have multiple request be part of a single
transaction). Since go doesn't have a native client, i wouldn't use this combo
for neo4j has my primary db.

~~~
jexp
Neo4j's streaming Cypher HTTP Endpoint (since Sept 2013) is fully
transactional even accross requests, see [http://neo4j.com/docs/stable/rest-
api-transactional.html](http://neo4j.com/docs/stable/rest-api-
transactional.html)

~~~
bsaul
Cool ! thanks for the info. I'll check that.

